
VVVV.js - the VVVV language ported to JavaScript - th0ma5
http://vvvvjs.quasipartikel.at/
======
ootachi
This gives me a warning telling me to switch to Chrome, but when I open it in
Chrome it runs slower than in Firefox. That's obnoxious.

------
shaggyfrog
I thought this had something to do with the indie game VVVVVV, like Zork's
Z-machine.

~~~
sp332
Funny, when I saw VVVVVV in the Humble Indie Bundle yesterday, I thought it
was VVVV :)

------
cdcarter
I'm unsure if this is supposed to be something like processing.js that is
porting all of vvvv to the browser, or it it is supposed to be porting the
vvvv model of programming to the browser. Can it handle the multi-media
creation/live interaction settings that vvvv really excels in?

~~~
meatsock
well the live interaction part is a function of design; this doesn't look like
it'll be as good for experimenting and creating new patches as your desktop
remains, but it does look like a great way to get some of the cool stuff i've
only seen done in vvvv onto the web; previously the only 'output' i've gotten
out of vvvv are youtubes, so this is a sea change, and a cool one, for getting
the platform of vvvv (which started as a transparent direct x wrapper with a
pd like interface) into the wider world of open standards.

------
lawfulfalafel
Can someone explain when one might choose VVVV.js over processing.js (and vice
versa)?

~~~
meatsock
i can't speak to the differences between the .js objects, but the difference
between the two platforms is in how you interact with your projects.

vvvv is realtime, using WIMP driven interactive patch design. it's more
analogous to pd or max msp. objects receive inheritance from other objects by
connecting them to each other with the mouse. it's better than max because
it's tightly coupled to direct x, which, for my intents and purposes, is as
close to the hardware as i need to get. the changes you make show up as soon
as you make them.

processing is compiled and is typed in using the keyboard. all of that messy
inheritance stuff is done in code.

to me the difference is the difference between engineering a balsa model of a
plane from plans (processing), and using legos to fool around with different
modules to see what works.

to me it's an important difference in computer graphics because the visual
results sometimes come out different from what you'd expect, and it's the
images and not the result you're basing your effectiveness on.

------
Flam
Opera browser not supported :( It's all I have at work that doesn't suck

------
rgbrgb
Yeah, that front page demo is totally laggy on my MBP in safari.

~~~
est
Nah. HTML5™ killed Flash and supposed to work very smoothly everywhere.

